# Muslim Punishment for Being a Christian



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The idea that a Christian must die for their faith is beyond comprehension in our country. But that mind set is a big disadvantage when considering the real scriptural teachings of Islam. No one should die just for being a Muslim but neither should Islam be considered a religion. Any book that tells its followers that they must kill or demand a person renounce their religion is not a religion. Islam is the satan and Muslims the followers of pure evil.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/opinio...ath_for_sip_of_water_7zwT2vBrUGqhDzasfQxkKK/3


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Yeah, Christains have never killed folks of other religions.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

The difference being who started the conflict and who was following the dictates if Scripture rather than seeking human power. 

Islam does not necessarily insist that Christians die. The do, however, insist that they "submit" including paying the tax. That there are Christian factions existing in most Muslim lands suggests that they can coexist, but as Islam radicalizes Christians begin to suffer. 

We should note that of all people, Islam hates worst the infidel who has no faith in monotheistic god. Makes it rather ironic that so many secularists and atheists seem to support the general Islamic condition. I believe that one day soon enough, those same secularists may shockingly discover that they are only pawns -- totally expendable -- in the advance of Islam across the globe.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> The idea that a Christian must die for their faith is beyond comprehension in our country. But that mind set is a big disadvantage when considering the real scriptural teachings of Islam. No one should die just for being a Muslim but neither should Islam be considered a religion. Any book that tells its followers that they must kill or demand a person renounce their religion is not a religion. Islam is the satan and Muslims the followers of pure evil.
> 
> Sentenced to death for a sip of water - NYPOST.com


Amen and all I have to say is "john 3:16"


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

roy said:


> Yeah, Christains have never killed folks of other religions.


_ONLY_ the ones who didn't peaceably assimilate. Or had something we wanted. 

_Not much_ of human history presents a model any sensible beings would ever want to follow.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't get it, i've read the link in the opening post but there's no mention of exactly what the woman did.
I've got christian tendencies and personally I've got no beef with Islam, I like the zero-tolerance way they handle perverts, junkies, thieves, drunks etc in their countries.
Muslims hate the west's guts because our governments support Israel-
_[Koran 5.51] O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people._

so the sooner we cut our ties with Israel the sooner they'll hate us less, and for good measure we should pull out of Afghanistan and Iraq.
This verse offers a ray of hope that if we start minding our own business muslims might at least tolerate christians 
_[Koran 5:82] "..you will certainly find the nearest in friendship to those who believe to be those who say: We are Christians; this is because there are priests and monks among them and because they do not behave proudly"_


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

pastornator said:


> ...We should note that of all people, Islam hates worst the infidel who has no faith in monotheistic god. Makes it rather ironic that so many secularists and atheists seem to support the general Islamic condition...


Yeah, godless atheists are always saying with a smile "Islam is the world's fastest-growing religion and will eventually overtake Christianity", but if that ever happens they'll be the first to be strung up from lamp posts..


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Umm - These guys spend more time killing each other than they do us....just sayin' 

Islam is clearly not a religion tolerant of unbelievers. While there is no doubt that dirty deeds have been done in the name of Christianity, there is (at least in my mind) no comparing new testament forgiveness and atonement with the focus on revenge and violence in the kuran, made much worse by the fatwah issued to propogate its teaching...speaking of dirty deeds done in the name of a religion...

Any religion that encourages its followers to lie to "unbelievers" regarding its true nature, as does Islam, will not peacefully coexist with other religions.

Just my .02


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> I don't get it, i've read the link in the opening post but there's no mention of exactly what the woman did.
> I've got christian tendencies and personally I've got no beef with Islam, I like the zero-tolerance way they handle perverts, junkies, thieves, drunks etc in their countries.
> Muslims hate the west's guts because our governments support Israel-
> _[Koran 5.51] O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people._
> ...


Sorry Jim I hear what you are saying but I believe you are in a well intentioned error. I acknowledge the reverse could be true so feel free to point out any errors on my part. Many Islamist claim their issues with the West date back to the Crusades. However they conveniently forget the Islamic invasion of Europe stemmed by Pepin the Short of France and the Islamic occupation of Spain lifted by Ferdinand and Isabella(Of Columbus fame). They attribute their enmity of the US to our support of Israel however they ignore our Jeffersonian and beyond Naval War against the Barbary states. Why? They were seizing our citizens and selling them into slavery. They were doing this in Europe including England but we were not the worlds policeman. Some of our earliest Navy and Marine Corps history was written about these conflicts. No we can do everything they ask to end their hate of us and they will just find new reasons to hate.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

They will hate us forever and there is not a thing we can do to change their minds.. Muslims are the evil of the world!

Screw Islam and may Allah and the Prophet Muhammed be gang raped by a tribe of Silverback Gorillas!!!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Organized religion of any type has caused more death and human suffering than anything else in the history of mankind. Even more than testosterone.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> They will hate us forever and there is not a thing we can do to change their minds.. Muslims are the evil of the world!
> 
> Screw Islam and may Allah and the Prophet Muhammed be gang raped by a tribe of Silverback Gorillas!!!


*WOW !* Tell us how you REALLY feel.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> The idea that a Christian must die for their faith is beyond comprehension in our country. But that mind set is a big disadvantage when considering the real scriptural teachings of Islam. No one should die just for being a Muslim but neither should Islam be considered a religion. *Any book that tells its followers that they must kill or demand a person renounce their religion is not a religion.* Islam is the satan and Muslims the followers of pure evil.
> 
> Sentenced to death for a sip of water - NYPOST.com


Exodus 22:18 says that very thing in the King James Version of our Christian Bible if you take the bible literally and disregard the translational errors over the centuries.

Exodus 22:18 "Thou shalt not suffer a witch to live." Today that means that a person practicing Wicca or a number of other faiths that self identify as witches would either have to give up their faith or convert to Christianity to be spared from the axe. Many people have acted on that passage -even in the last decade attempting to kill people who were Wiccan or a member of some other pagan faith. 
No devout Christian wants to hear the the passage was misquoted from the original text that read "thou shalt not allow a poisoner to live." A poisoner was a particular kind of assassin who used stealth and poison so as not to have to confront the one he was killing. In medieval Europe that was what witches were presumed to do so the change seemed to fit at the time even though it left out those blue blooded relatives who used poison to further their careers and wealth.

So, by your statement, Christianity is not a religion... I beg to differ with you. There are many things that we are told to do in the bible that are crimes in the USA. If you do them you will suffer the consequences of breaking the criminal law - and the "holy laws" you quote from the bible won't mean a thing.

Few Christians follow the "Law of Moses" even though it is part of their sacred Bible. There are also Believers in Islam who don't practice some of what is in the Kor'an for the same reasons that those Christians. It is no longer compatible with modern definitions and modern living ethics. Yet many are quick to condemn all Muslims for having similar texts in their sacred Kor'an. It has always seemed hypocritical to me to condemn all the followers of a religion for what was written into a book thousands of years ago.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Christians are not bound by the Law of Moses found in the Old Testament.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

roy said:


> Christians are not bound by the Law of Moses found in the Old Testament.


No, but many use the old testament to further their own beliefs - for instance - Leviticus 20:13 "If a man also lie with mankind as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination. They shall surely be put to death:"


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Don't forget the one about screwin' goats.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

All I want to know is, where is the punishment for being a dam muslim?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

retired guard said:


> ..we can do everything they ask to end their hate of us and they will just find new reasons to hate.





PrepConsultant said:


> ..They will hate us forever and there is not a thing we can do to change their minds..


But at least they'll hate us a little less if we cut our links with Israel, and if we get our boots out of Iraq/Afgh.
Israel is a nuclear power and well able to look after herself. As for Iraq/Afgh, I personally don't give a shit about them so let's bring our boys and girls home right now..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Islam, as a religion, didn't actually begin until 610 CE. If there was anything in the Bible about Islam then you would have to question its authenticity.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

A mind changed against its will is of the same mind still.

First, without a doubt if you go in any way against Islam, Quran, Mohammad, or allah; you are subject to punishment including death. If a Christian tries to convert any Muslim to Christianity they have committed the gravest offense. Even a greater offense than being a non-believer. The non-believer would have no problem saying they accept Islam as their religion because it does not violate their faith. A true Christian has no such latitude.

Second, the Quran permits a believer to lie in the furtherance of Islam. So taking the word of Muslims in a Christian or free religion country is pointless and meaningless.

Third, if one studies the pre-crusades history there are many documented cases of torture and persecution. The example that has always stuck in my mind. Often Christians would have their abdomen cut open and tied to a post. Then they would be poked with spears forcing the individual to move away from the post. Once the intestines appeared about to burst they would stop leaving the individual attempting to reinsert his innards. Before leaving the leader would always if it is Allah's will you will live; all things are possible through Allah.

Fourth, however off track they got the crusades were about protecting Christians and those wanting to visit the Holy land. Given the Quran and many instances like the above and the fate of the Christian Pakistan woman is there any doubt why the Knights Templar and Paladins might have acted less than Christlike.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> A mind changed against its will is of the same mind still.
> 
> First, without a doubt if you go in any way against Islam, Quran, Mohammad, or allah; you are subject to punishment including death. If a Christian tries to convert any Muslim to Christianity they have committed the gravest offense. Even a greater offense than being a non-believer. The non-believer would have no problem saying they accept Islam as their religion because it does not violate their faith. A true Christian has no such latitude.
> 
> ...


The crusades were about ending the power and lives of anyone Islamic, Jewish, pagan or heretics (which included those who had been excommunicated). It was a political and economic war carried out by the radical Christians of the time. It caused the failure of the Byzantine Empire and also had many consequences throughout Europe. It also amplified the great schism of the Catholic Church.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

roy said:


> Yeah, Christains have never killed folks of other religions.


Hmm. I'm just curious does this mean it's fine to hang a woman for her beliefs? Simply because her predecessors had some extremist among them that did terrible things? Do we justify this execution over acts mellenums ago, decades ago? Even though her need for water after being beaten was just recent?


----------



## pfwag (Aug 12, 2013)

PaulS said:


> No, but many use the old testament to further their own beliefs - for instance - Leviticus 20:13 "If a man also lie with mankind as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination. They shall surely be put to death:"


As a previous poster noted, that is part of the Law under the Old Covenant which is not applicable to Christians as they are under the New Testament (Jeremiah 31:31). OT morality only applies if there is NT confirmation, which in the case you referenced there is, however punishment for such sin, outside of reaping what you sow, belongs to the Lord, not man, and even then God wants all to repent and accept His free gift of salvation. As for Christians who want to use or keep part of the OT, Hebrews teaches that they are now required to keep it all - something which is impossible to do.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Any knowledgable Christian knows the Old Covenant was replaced by the new covenant. The Old Covenant was to purify Israel for the coming of Christ. Anyone that uses the OC as a bases for violating the teaching of the NC does not understand Christianity.

The OC is for context and understanding the importance of Israel; the prophesy of Coming of Christ and the power of God.

So quote Leviticus all you like, it is not a book of directions to Christians.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> But at least they'll hate us a little less if we cut our links with Israel, and if we get our boots out of Iraq/Afgh.
> Israel is a nuclear power and well able to look after herself. As for Iraq/Afgh, I personally don't give a shit about them so let's bring our boys and girls home right now..


Jim I do not believe they will hate us any less and may even be encouraged by what they perceive as a victory. The fundamentalist Muslims are simply using Islam to justify their prejudices. The weakness of Islam is that those not subject to such prejudices must remain silent. I call BS on those who kill for their purposes and try to use God as their justification. Jim show my error.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

I am so tired of the Christian bashing fools defending a religion that would give you exactly one choice; renounce your beliefs for Allah or die. 

When was the last time ANYONE heard about a Baptist killing a Methodist over a religious disagreement? Outside of Northern Ireland, the same could be said for Catholics and protestants anywhere in the world. Love your neighbor and forgive your enemy. Sunnis kill Shiites and vice versa everyday. They blow each other up by the hundreds. Why is this FACT overlooked in favor of some ancient BS about the crusades, the Inquisition, and the coerced converstion of tribal peoples 400 YEARS AGO! That is revisionist history and it is garbage...

Wake UP!

Like it or not, If you live in a Western Culture you benefit from the atoning power of Jesus Christ. Western prosperity is absolutely influenced by Christian ideals and concepts of fairness and forgiveness. Only a moron with suggest otherwise. 

If you are so anxious to trade that in for some alternative point of view, maybe you should jump on the next flight to Saudi Arabia or Syria. I dare you to go over their and start making a bunch of noise about how there is no god. 

Let me give you a hint; wear your track shoes...


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_*Lucky Jim quote*- But at least they'll hate us a little less if we cut our links with Israel, and if we get our boots out of Iraq/Afgh._



retired guard said:


> Jim I do not believe they will hate us any less and may even be encouraged by what they perceive as a victory...


Okay, if you want more 9/11's just keep pouring cash and super-duper weaponry into Israel, and keep invading mid-east countries.
But you ain't seen nothing yet, just wait til the muslim world gets suitcase-nukes and it'll really hit the fan.
As preppers/survivalists the smart play is surely not to do anything that gives muslims cause to hit us. 
The writing's on the wall-
_"..do not kill any one whom Allah has forbidden, *except for a just cause*..." (Koran 17:33)_

_"We declared jihad against the US government, because the US government is unjust, criminal and tyrannical. It has committed acts that are extremely unjust, hideous and criminal whether directly or *through its support of the Israeli occupation*." - Osama bin Laden to CNN in March 1997

Bin Laden responding to the question "are you trying to acquire chemical and nuclear weapons?" in Time Magazine Dec 1998-
"Acquiring weapons for the defense of Muslims is a religious duty. If I have indeed acquired these weapons, then I thank God for enabling me to do so. And if I seek to acquire these weapons, I am carrying out a duty. *It would be a sin for Muslims not to try to possess the weapons *that would prevent the infidels from inflicting harm on Muslims." _


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> _*Lucky Jim quote*- But at least they'll hate us a little less if we cut our links with Israel, and if we get our boots out of Iraq/Afgh._
> 
> Okay, if you want more 9/11's just keep pouring cash and super-duper weaponry into Israel, and keep invading mid-east countries.
> But you ain't seen nothing yet, just wait til the muslim world gets suitcase-nukes and it'll really hit the fan.
> ...


The Muslim world already has sophisticated nukes, i.e., Pakistan.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> _*Lucky Jim quote*- But at least they'll hate us a little less if we cut our links with Israel, and if we get our boots out of Iraq/Afgh._
> 
> Okay, if you want more 9/11's just keep pouring cash and super-duper weaponry into Israel, and keep invading mid-east countries.
> But you ain't seen nothing yet, just wait til the muslim world gets suitcase-nukes and it'll really hit the fan.
> ...


Muslims can only kill my body. God can kill not only the body but the soul in hell.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

roy said:


> The Muslim world already has sophisticated nukes, i.e., Pakistan.


Yes and the west is pouring big cash into the regimes pockets ("foreign aid") to keep 'em sweet..
But friendly regimes have a habit of changinging for less-friendly ones, and when that happens Pakistan will start dishing out freebie nukes around the muslim world.
They need not even be nuke missiles, as just one man could be put ashore in a rubber boat from a sub to detonate a suitcase nuke in any coastal city, or he could hop on a bus and detonate it in a city hundreds of miles from the coast.
It's not a new idea- 
_"Does America realize the meaning of every Iraqi becoming a missile that can cross to countries and cities?" 
Saddam Hussein, September 29, 1994 _

PS- even the nazis put saboteur teams ashore from U-boats to hit America in WW2.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't think much of a "religion" that applauds a father for killing his wife or daughter because she talked to male who was not a relative. :?:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In Matthew 5:17 Jesus tells us, "Think not that I am come to destroy the law or the Prophets. I am not come to destroy, but to fulfill."

Can you tell me where He said that the Old Testament no longer applies? Remember that he was a devout Jew and Christianity did not exist for another 300 years.
For the first 100 years the followers of Christ were called the "New Jews" and not Christians. 

I don't bash myself or other Christians but when one believes that all the followers of Islam are of the same belief and that they believe the Kor'an is the absolute authority to all members of Islam I need to point out that if they read our bible they must think we are all barbarians too.

Not all members of Islam believe the same things as radical Muslims. Some are more like Christ than some of the Christians I know.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Islam is like Christianity in that you can make it into anything you want it to be.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like there are more than a few here that have either buried their heads in the sand or are lying about whom they are with this BS about islam and christian religions. Seems to me it's quite clear where islam rule fall but I have a hard time finding the same type of rules in the christian guidelines.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

roy said:


> Islam is like Christianity in that you can make it into anything you want it to be.


This seems pretty much cut and dried to me..-
_"Love one another, feed the hungry, house the homeless, clothe the destitute, tend the sick, visit the prisoners, look after the poor"- Jesus of Nazareth (Mark 12:30, John 13:34, Matt 25: 37-40)_

but yeah there'll always be bozos who'll try to put their own twist on things, but they can't get under his radar- _Jesus said -"Beware of false preachers who come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravenous wolves.You will know them by their fruits...every good tree bears good fruit, but a bad tree bears bad fruit..therefore by their fruits you'll know them" (Matt 7:15-20)_

Basically if they talk shit, they're full of it.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

As for the bigger picture, obviously the Old Testament was becoming outdated which is why God had to send Jesus to give us the New Testament, and people quickly cottoned on-
_"The covenant of which Jesus is mediator is superior to the old one" (Heb 8:6)
"Through Jesus we are saved, and not through Moses" (Acts 13:39)_

And although Jesus didn't overturn the Old T wholesale and said "Stick to the 10 Commandments" he did trash it's harsher bits like when he threw out the old "eye for an eye", and when he recued an adulteress from the mob who wanted to stone her under the old law.

People wonder why the Old Testament was so harsh. The answer is that God has never changed, but the way he had to package himself to get his message across HAS changed, he had to talk in harsh primitive OT terms to earlier harsh primitive peoples in their own "language" and slap them around like a strict headteacher to get their attention-
_"The law brought us to Christ like a schoolmaster,but now through Christ we are not under that schoolmaster" (Gal 3:22-25)_

Likewise, when Riker in Star Trek joined Klingon vessel Pagh on an exchange visit as 1st Officer he had to punch and throw stroppy Klingon 2nd Officer Klag across the bridge to get the attention and respect of him and the rest of the crew)
When God felt the time was right to package himself in a softer way to more advanced peoples, he gave us Jesus who came not to abolish the OT wholesale, but to show us how to apply its rules with enlightened goodnatured commonsense, and again people cottoned on-
_"In the past God overlooked such ignorance, but now he commands all people everywhere to repent"- (Acts 17:30)_

Right Lieutenant?

*"Grrrr..."*


----------

